# Suspention Appeal



## Janus_Kitsune (Feb 5, 2021)

Hi I found out that my account furaffinity got suspended by error. My oc Janus is an adult although he looks short. I do want to know how long it will take to get staff to undo that suspention because i may have uploads i dont use furraffinity much but i was linked to a ref on furaffinity and the suspention. I do expect an apology this time cause they suuspended my account for same thing.


----------



## luffy (Feb 5, 2021)

You need to read your suspension email on how to properly appeal. Thanks.


----------

